# Hướng dẫn bố mẹ cách lựa chọn đồ chơi gỗ an toàn và bổ ích cho bé



## Vũ Thu Hằng (7/4/18)

*Đồ chơi là một phần không thể thiếu trong những năm tháng đầu phát triển của trẻ nhỏ. Đồ chơi không chỉ là một món đồ giải trí mà còn giúp phát triển trí thông minh, não bộ ở trẻ. *
Không phải đồ chơi bằng nhựa mà những món đồ chơi bằng gỗ thông minh đang được bố mẹ ưa chuộng và mua cho bé yêu nhà mình. Để tìm hiểu lý do vì sao đồ chơi gỗ thông minh đang được các bậc phụ huynh tin dùng và lựa chọn ? Hãy cùng tìm hiểu qua bài viết dưới đây.

_



_
_Đồ chơi gỗ tìm đường winwintoys_
​*Các loại đồ chơi bằng gỗ cho trẻ*
Hiện nay trên thị trường có rất nhiều loại đồ chơi bằng gỗ khác nhau bố mẹ cần tìm hiểu và chọn mua sản phẩm tốt nhất cho bé yêu nhà mình. Dưới đây Babimart sẽ phân loại để bố mẹ có thể dễ dàng lựa chọn.

*Đồ chơi mang tính giáo dục, học tập* : Đây là đồ chơi vô cùng hữu ích đối với sự phát triển tư duy và hình thành nhận thức cho trẻ. Không chỉ đơn thuần là món đồ để trẻ vui chơi, giải trí, những sản phẩm đồ chơi này còn giúp bé học hỏi để phát triển tư duy và nhận thức hiệu quả. Bởi vậy ba mẹ nên lưu ý đến độ đuổi của trẻ, mục đích họ mua, độ bền chắc và giá thành sản phẩm sao cho phù hợp nhất với khả năng tài chính, điều kiện kinh tế của mỗi gia đình.

_



_
_Đồ chơi gỗ lắp ráp hình học_
​*Đồ chơi rèn luyện kỹ năng phản xạ* : Để rèn luyện và hình thành phản xạ cho trẻ nhỏ, ba mẹ có thể lựa chọn các sản phẩm đồ chơi kỹ năng phản xạ. Đồ chơi thường được làm từ chất liệu gỗ cao cấp bền chắc, thiết kế chắc chắn với màu sắc đa dạng cùng lối chơi độc đáo. Sản phẩm đòi hỏi bé cần có phản xạ nhanh nhẹn, xử lý tình huống linh hoạt mới có thể dành được chiến thắng.
Với ưu điểm màu sắc nổi bật, mẫu mã đa dạng cùng lối chơi đầy biến hóa và sáng tạo, các sản phẩm đồ chơi kỹ năng phản xạ giúp trẻ tập nhận biết màu sắc, hình khối đồng thời hình thành phản xạ linh hoạt để bé yêu phát triển toàn diện cả về tư duy, nhận thức và thể chất.

*Đồ chơi gỗ xếp, ghép hình* : Làm sao để trẻ vừa học vừa chơi hiệu quả? Làm thế nào để bé tập biết cách nhận biết, phân biệt màu sắc và khối hình ngay trong lúc chơi? Ba mẹ hãy ưu tiên chọn mua những sản phẩm đồ chơi xếp hình cho bé. Bộ đồ chơi thường được làm từ chất liệu gỗ tự nhiên cao cấp đã qua xử lý, chống mối mọt hiệu quả và tuyệt đối an toàn đối với sức khỏe trẻ nhỏ. Các loại đồ chơi xếp – ghép hình thông minh được thiết kế với màu sắc nổi bật, lối chơi thú vị, nhờ đó giúp trẻ rèn luyện được những thói quen tốt. Bé sẽ biết kiên nhẫn, cẩn thận để lắp ghép chính xác các khối hình đúng vị trí, phát triển trí tưởng tượng, khả năng tư duy logic vô cùng hiệu quả. Hay những bộ đồ chơi đất nặn play doh giúp trẻ được thỏa sức tạo hình theo ý thích, từ đó phát triển trí tưởng tượng và óc sáng tạo hiệu quả.

_



_
_Đồ chơi đập bóng kết hợp đàn gõ_​
*Đồ chơi gỗ có âm thanh *: Những sản phẩm đồ chơi âm nhạc cho bé với mẫu mã đa dạng, kiểu dáng thiết kế đẹp mắt và có thể phát ra âm thanh vui tai hiện đang được rất nhiều các hộ gia đình tin tưởng lựa chọn. Với những món đồ chơi này, bé không chỉ thêm hào hứng, thích thú với những giờ chơi mà còn kích thích thị giác, hỗ trợ phát triển tư duy hiệu quả và khơi dậy tiềm năng âm nhạc để trẻ ngày càng thông minh, nhanh nhẹn hơn.

*Đồ chơi kéo đẩy, vận động* : Nhóm đồ chơi vận động gồm các đồ chơi đẩy, kéo hay các đồ chơi dạng đập bóng. Các trò chơi này kích thích trẻ vận động nhiều hơn cho bé một cơ thể khỏe mạnh và dẻo dai hơn.

Các món đồ chơi gỗ an toàn kích thích phát triển trí thông minh là một món quà thật ý nghĩa cho bé yêu góp phần cho bộ sưu tập đồ chơi hữu ích của bé. Các sản phẩm đều được thiết kế tỉ mỉ, màu sắc bắt mắt bé sẽ rất thích thú khi chơi. Bố mẹ hãy chọn sản phẩm có nguồn gốc và những nhà phân phối sản phẩm uy tín để đảm bảo an toàn cho sức khỏe của bé.

Nguồn: babimart


----------



## minhchau (23/12/21)

Đây là đồ chơi vô cùng hữu ích đối với sự phát triển tư duy và hình thành nhận thức cho trẻ.


----------



## thuphan001 (24/12/21)

*"THANH LỌC" MỌI LOẠI GAME VÀ WEB ĐEN TRÊN MÁY TÍNH CHO CON*
Máy tính gia đình là nơi cực kỳ "cạm bẫy" với các trẻ nhỏ trong nhà bởi sự thu hút của các loại game online, web đen, web độc hại chứa virus,...vô hình chung khiến trẻ trở nên nghiện Internet, mê game, thay đổi tâm sinh lý, bạo lực mạng,....
Chính vì điều đó, PHẦN MỀM DIỆT WEB ĐEN VAPU đã ra đời, do VTEC - đơn vị đi đầu trong các sản phẩm phần mềm giáo dục tại Việt Nam - sản xuất!
Phần mềm diệt web được ra đời với mục tiêu THANH LỌC toàn bộ những ấn phẩm xấu, đường link độc hại và hiểm nguy trên mạng đối với con em trong gia đình.
—
  CHẶN WEB THEO MONG MUỐN
Các bố mẹ hoàn toàn có thể chặn các đường link web mà bố mẹ không an tâm khi giao máy tính cho con. Đặc biệt là các đường link về game online ... đảm bảo con có không gian mạng an toàn tuyệt đối, không bị xao lãng và chìm đắm vào việc khác khi đang học trực tuyến. Hiện trong CSDL của VAPU đã có hơn 30.000 web đen và Game online bị chặn. Danh sách này được cập nhật hàng ngày qua hệ thống AI của VAPU.
  CÀI ĐẶT KHUNG GIỜ VÀO MÁY
Phần mềm cho phép bố mẹ quản lý cho phép khung giờ con được sử dụng máy tính và truy cập Internet. Ngoài thời gian đó, máy tính sẽ tự động khóa tính năng vào mạng. Tính năng cho phép bố mẹ có thể điều chỉnh khung giờ hoặc chọn bật - tắt trong trường hợp có việc gấp
  THEO DÕI NHẬT KÝ SỬ DỤNG
Phần mềm có tính năng lưu trữ lại lịch sử truy cập website, bố mẹ hoàn toàn có thể kiểm tra lại những hoạt động của con trên Internet khi bố mẹ không có mặt
  BÁO CÁO TỰ ĐỘNG
VAPU có tính nắng chụp màn hình và đều đặn gửi báo cáo hàng ngày cho bố mẹ về thông tin sử dụng máy tính của các con ở nhà. Bố mẹ dù đi đâu cũng hoàn toàn yên tâm nắm bắt sát sao tình hình học hành của con.
 TỰ ĐỘNG CHẶN GAME OFFLINE
Tính năng mới nhất được phát triển của VAPU, cho phép chặn mọi hoạt động cài đặt game vào máy, dù là chơi Offline, các con sẽ chỉ được phép cài đặt những gì trong tầm kiểm soát của bố mẹ
—
Một phần mềm thực sự cần thiết và không thể thiếu trong các gia đình có con nhỏ, đang trong tuổi tò mò về Internet và rất dễ sa ngã vào những điều độc hại!
Giá chỉ 500K/1 năm sử dụng phần mềm. Cam kết hoàn tiền nếu Quý phụ huynh không hài lòng về sản phẩm.
—
LIÊN HỆ NGAY:
Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính VAPU
☎Liên hệ :
 Website: vapu.com.vn
 Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978


----------

